# Looking for a dupe of Chanel Bengal



## kawaii.girlie (Jun 8, 2010)

So I love the color of Chanel Bengal but I hate Chanel nail polish. 
here's a picture






Does anyone know of a color similar to it from a different brand?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 8, 2010)

i hope somebody replies soon! this colour is stunning but i don't buy Chanel polish because it's too expencive for me. so i would be inetersted in getting a dupe too!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 9, 2010)

I think it looks like Baguette Me Not by OPI!


----------



## kawaii.girlie (Jun 10, 2010)

It does definitely not look like Baguette Me Not. This one has light shimmer in it and the one by OPI doesn't.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 11, 2010)

Essie "Haute as Hello"


----------

